# This is so hard



## liljah81 (Dec 17, 2014)

As I type this message, I feel sick to my stomach because I have to give up my beautiful boy, Shane. I can no longer care for my german shepherd and provide him with a home he deserves. I do not want to put him in a shelter because I am afraid they will put him to sleep. You see, he is dog aggressive and territorial. I've been trying to work on these issues but I could no longer afford a trainer after I lost my job. 

Shane is a beautiful tri-color german shepherd. He has his mother's face and his father's body. He is such a sweet, loving boy, who acts like a big baby. I've had him since he was a pup and having to give him up is breaking my heart. Shane needs a strong leader; otherwise he will try to dominate. 

Can anyone help me find my sweet boy a good home. 

Thank you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where are you located?

Maybe someone can recommend a good rescue in your area.


----------



## liljah81 (Dec 17, 2014)

I am located in Poughkeepsie, New York. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Diesel12 (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't let a shelter get him, they are *******. I made the mistake of bringing a rotti to the Warwick animal shelter. They lied about being a no kill shelter and killed him because they said he was aggressive, lowlife lying scumbags. When I went to check on him they informed me they killed him and suggested I was the abuser of this animal. I found him on the street in staten is ny. 40 pounds under weight. I did the best I could,considering I had a 100ld mle rotti at home. I will allow as regret bringing him there. Sad unnecessary end to the dog


** Please watch the language. ADMIN


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You might contact local obedience clubs, trainers, vets, gsd rescues. I had to make a decision to rehome a female gsd I had because she was a very high drive dog and I just could not provide the level of activity she required. I found a wonderful couple online that wanted a companion for their same aged male. She now has the kind of life I could never have given her. Good luck to you both- I know it's a hard decision but one you're making with your dog's best interest at heart.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know if they take owner surrenders but you can talk to them:

German Shepherd Dog Rescue of Central New York


----------

